# New Piraya



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's the new Piraya I picked up last week that Wes was able to get for me last week. He/she is right around 10-11".

Another pic with my biggest Tern and also the new Tern from Wes on the bottom right.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's beautiful


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

UAU!!!!!


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

Beautiful fish!!

Whats wrong with the fish in the right of the picture?

Thanks

EddC


----------



## ElKingo (Apr 29, 2005)

Amazing looking Piraya! Congrats on the pick up...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

very sweet looking piraya


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

WOW....sh*t....I hope mine look like that 1 day


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

EddC said:


> Beautiful fish!!
> 
> Whats wrong with the fish in the right of the picture?
> 
> ...


Nothing. Its two Fishes, so it's face kinda looks funny.









Sweet ass Scrore man. Sweeeeet


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sweet P. piraya


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

looking good.
wes


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This kind of topics makes me so jealous









He looks great and the flames are simply amazing, great pick up


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Piraya looks great :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> EddC said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful fish!!
> ...


I noticed the same thing and was just about to ask. I didn't even realize that it was 2 different fish until Gordeez mentioned it.









Great looking Piraya though. Best of luck with him in the future.








~Taylor~


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Some great looking flames.


----------

